# The first thing in the morning you need to do is making your own bed



## Lars (May 31, 2022)

TLDR: m*ake up your bed first thing in the morning to start getting motivate to exactly do things, if you want to change the world, or yourself make your fucking bed first *



President Powers, Provost Fenves, Deans, members of the faculty, family and friends and most importantly, the class of 2014. Congratulations on your achievement.

It's been almost 37 years to the day that I graduated from UT. I remember a lot of things about that day. I remember I had throbbing headache from a party the night before. I remember I had a serious girlfriend, whom I later married — that's important to remember by the way — and I remember that I was getting commissioned in the Navy that day.

But of all the things I remember, I don't have a clue who the commencement speaker was that evening, and I certainly don't remember anything they said. So, acknowledging that fact, if I can't make this commencement speech memorable, I will at least try to make it short.

The University's slogan is, “What starts here changes the world.” I have to admit — I kinda like it. “What starts here changes the world.”

Tonight there are almost 8,000 students graduating from UT. That great paragon of analytical rigor, Ask.Com, says that the average American will meet 10,000 people in their lifetime. That's a lot of folks. But, if every one of you changed the lives of just 10 people — and each one of those folks changed the lives of another 10 people — just 10 — then in five generations — 125 years — the class of 2014 will have changed the lives of 800 million people.

800 million people — think of it — over twice the population of the United States. Go one more generation and you can change the entire population of the world — eight billion people.

If you think it's hard to change the lives of 10 people — change their lives forever — you're wrong. I saw it happen every day in Iraq and Afghanistan: A young Army officer makes a decision to go left instead of right down a road in Baghdad and the 10 soldiers in his squad are saved from close-in ambush. In Kandahar province, Afghanistan, a non-commissioned officer from the Female Engagement Team senses something isn't right and directs the infantry platoon away from a 500-pound IED, saving the lives of a dozen soldiers.

But, if you think about it, not only were these soldiers saved by the decisions of one person, but their children yet unborn were also saved. And their children's children were saved. Generations were saved by one decision, by one person.

But changing the world can happen anywhere and anyone can do it. So, what starts here can indeed change the world, but the question is — what will the world look like after you change it?

Well, I am confident that it will look much, much better. But if you will humor this old sailor for just a moment, I have a few suggestions that may help you on your way to a better a world. And while these lessons were learned during my time in the military, I can assure you that it matters not whether you ever served a day in uniform. It matters not your gender, your ethnic or religious background, your orientation or your social status.

Our struggles in this world are similar, and the lessons to overcome those struggles and to move forward — changing ourselves and the world around us — will apply equally to all.

I have been a Navy SEAL for 36 years. But it all began when I left UT for Basic SEAL training in Coronado, California. Basic SEAL training is six months of long torturous runs in the soft sand, midnight swims in the cold water off San Diego, obstacles courses, unending calisthenics, days without sleep and always being cold, wet and miserable. It is six months of being constantly harrassed by professionally trained warriors who seek to find the weak of mind and body and eliminate them from ever becoming a Navy SEAL.

But, the training also seeks to find those students who can lead in an environment of constant stress, chaos, failure and hardships. To me basic SEAL training was a lifetime of challenges crammed into six months.

So, here are the 10 lessons I learned from basic SEAL training that hopefully will be of value to you as you move forward in life.

Every morning in basic SEAL training, my instructors, who at the time were all Vietnam veterans, would show up in my barracks room and the first thing they would inspect was your bed. If you did it right, the corners would be square, the covers pulled tight, the pillow centered just under the headboard and the extra blanket folded neatly at the foot of the rack — that's Navy talk for bed.

It was a simple task — mundane at best. But every morning we were required to make our bed to perfection. It seemed a little ridiculous at the time, particularly in light of the fact that were aspiring to be real warriors, tough battle-hardened SEALs, but the wisdom of this simple act has been proven to me many times over.

If you make your bed every morning you will have accomplished the first task of the day. It will give you a small sense of pride, and it will encourage you to do another task and another and another. By the end of the day, that one task completed will have turned into many tasks completed. Making your bed will also reinforce the fact that little things in life matter. If you can't do the little things right, you will never do the big things right.

And, if by chance you have a miserable day, you will come home to a bed that is made — that you made — and a made bed gives you encouragement that tomorrow will be better.

If you want to change the world, start off by making your bed.

During SEAL training the students are broken down into boat crews. Each crew is seven students — three on each side of a small rubber boat and one coxswain to help guide the dingy. Every day your boat crew forms up on the beach and is instructed to get through the surfzone and paddle several miles down the coast. In the winter, the surf off San Diego can get to be 8 to 10 feet high and it is exceedingly difficult to paddle through the plunging surf unless everyone digs in. Every paddle must be synchronized to the stroke count of the coxswain. Everyone must exert equal effort or the boat will turn against the wave and be unceremoniously tossed back on the beach.

For the boat to make it to its destination, everyone must paddle. You can't change the world alone — you will need some help — and to truly get from your starting point to your destination takes friends, colleagues, the good will of strangers and a strong coxswain to guide them.

If you want to change the world, find someone to help you paddle.

Over a few weeks of difficult training my SEAL class, which started with 150 men, was down to just 35. There were now six boat crews of seven men each. I was in the boat with the tall guys, but the best boat crew we had was made up of the the little guys — the munchkin crew we called them — no one was over about five-foot-five.

The munchkin boat crew had one American Indian, one African American, one Polish American, one Greek American, one Italian American, and two tough kids from the midwest. They out-paddled, out-ran and out-swam all the other boat crews. The big men in the other boat crews would always make good-natured fun of the tiny little flippers the munchkins put on their tiny little feet prior to every swim. But somehow these little guys, from every corner of the nation and the world, always had the last laugh — swimming faster than everyone and reaching the shore long before the rest of us.

SEAL training was a great equalizer. Nothing mattered but your will to succeed. Not your color, not your ethnic background, not your education and not your social status.

If you want to change the world, measure a person by the size of their heart, not the size of their flippers.

Several times a week, the instructors would line up the class and do a uniform inspection. It was exceptionally thorough. Your hat had to be perfectly starched, your uniform immaculately pressed and your belt buckle shiny and void of any smudges. But it seemed that no matter how much effort you put into starching your hat, or pressing your uniform or polishing your belt buckle — it just wasn't good enough. The instructors would find “something” wrong.

For failing the uniform inspection, the student had to run, fully clothed into the surfzone and then, wet from head to toe, roll around on the beach until every part of your body was covered with sand. The effect was known as a “sugar cookie.” You stayed in that uniform the rest of the day — cold, wet and sandy.

There were many a student who just couldn't accept the fact that all their effort was in vain. That no matter how hard they tried to get the uniform right, it was unappreciated. Those students didn't make it through training. Those students didn't understand the purpose of the drill. You were never going to succeed. You were never going to have a perfect uniform.

Sometimes no matter how well you prepare or how well you perform you still end up as a sugar cookie. It's just the way life is sometimes.

If you want to change the world get over being a sugar cookie and keep moving forward.

Every day during training you were challenged with multiple physical events — long runs, long swims, obstacle courses, hours of calisthenics — something designed to test your mettle. Every event had standards — times you had to meet. If you failed to meet those standards your name was posted on a list, and at the end of the day those on the list were invited to a “circus.” A circus was two hours of additional calisthenics designed to wear you down, to break your spirit, to force you to quit.

No one wanted a circus.

A circus meant that for that day you didn't measure up. A circus meant more fatigue — and more fatigue meant that the following day would be more difficult — and more circuses were likely. But at some time during SEAL training, everyone — everyone — made the circus list.

But an interesting thing happened to those who were constantly on the list. Over time those students — who did two hours of extra calisthenics — got stronger and stronger. The pain of the circuses built inner strength, built physical resiliency.

Life is filled with circuses. You will fail. You will likely fail often. It will be painful. It will be discouraging. At times it will test you to your very core.

But if you want to change the world, don't be afraid of the circuses.

At least twice a week, the trainees were required to run the obstacle course. The obstacle course contained 25 obstacles including a 10-foot high wall, a 30-foot cargo net and a barbed wire crawl, to name a few. But the most challenging obstacle was the slide for life. It had a three-level 30-foot tower at one end and a one-level tower at the other. In between was a 200-foot-long rope. You had to climb the three-tiered tower and once at the top, you grabbed the rope, swung underneath the rope and pulled yourself hand over hand until you got to the other end.

The record for the obstacle course had stood for years when my class began training in 1977. The record seemed unbeatable, until one day, a student decided to go down the slide for life head first. Instead of swinging his body underneath the rope and inching his way down, he bravely mounted the TOP of the rope and thrust himself forward.

It was a dangerous move — seemingly foolish, and fraught with risk. Failure could mean injury and being dropped from the training. Without hesitation the student slid down the rope perilously fast. Instead of several minutes, it only took him half that time and by the end of the course he had broken the record.

If you want to change the world sometimes you have to slide down the obstacle head first.

During the land warfare phase of training, the students are flown out to San Clemente Island which lies off the coast of San Diego. The waters off San Clemente are a breeding ground for the great white sharks. To pass SEAL training there are a series of long swims that must be completed. One is the night swim.

Before the swim the instructors joyfully brief the trainees on all the species of sharks that inhabit the waters off San Clemente. They assure you, however, that no student has ever been eaten by a shark — at least not recently. But, you are also taught that if a shark begins to circle your position — stand your ground. Do not swim away. Do not act afraid. And if the shark, hungry for a midnight snack, darts towards you — then summon up all your strength and punch him in the snout, and he will turn and swim away.

There are a lot of sharks in the world. If you hope to complete the swim you will have to deal with them.

So, if you want to change the world, don't back down from the sharks.

As Navy SEALs one of our jobs is to conduct underwater attacks against enemy shipping. We practiced this technique extensively during basic training. The ship attack mission is where a pair of SEAL divers is dropped off outside an enemy harbor and then swims well over two miles — underwater — using nothing but a depth gauge and a compass to get to their target.

During the entire swim, even well below the surface, there is some light that comes through. It is comforting to know that there is open water above you. But as you approach the ship, which is tied to a pier, the light begins to fade. The steel structure of the ship blocks the moonlight, it blocks the surrounding street lamps, it blocks all ambient light.

To be successful in your mission, you have to swim under the ship and find the keel — the centerline and the deepest part of the ship. This is your objective. But the keel is also the darkest part of the ship — where you cannot see your hand in front of your face, where the noise from the ship's machinery is deafening and where it is easy to get disoriented and fail.

Every SEAL knows that under the keel, at the darkest moment of the mission, is the time when you must be calm, composed — when all your tactical skills, your physical power and all your inner strength must be brought to bear.

If you want to change the world, you must be your very best in the darkest moment.

The ninth week of training is referred to as “Hell Week.” It is six days of no sleep, constant physical and mental harassment, and one special day at the Mud Flats. The Mud Flats are area between San Diego and Tijuana where the water runs off and creates the Tijuana slues, a swampy patch of terrain where the mud will engulf you.

It is on Wednesday of Hell Week that you paddle down to the mud flats and spend the next 15 hours trying to survive the freezing cold mud, the howling wind and the incessant pressure to quit from the instructors. As the sun began to set that Wednesday evening, my training class, having committed some “egregious infraction of the rules” was ordered into the mud.

The mud consumed each man till there was nothing visible but our heads. The instructors told us we could leave the mud if only five men would quit — just five men — and we could get out of the oppressive cold. Looking around the mud flat it was apparent that some students were about to give up. It was still over eight hours till the sun came up — eight more hours of bone-chilling cold.

The chattering teeth and shivering moans of the trainees were so loud it was hard to hear anything. And then, one voice began to echo through the night, one voice raised in song. The song was terribly out of tune, but sung with great enthusiasm. One voice became two and two became three and before long everyone in the class was singing. We knew that if one man could rise above the misery then others could as well.

The instructors threatened us with more time in the mud if we kept up the singingbut the singing persisted. And somehow the mud seemed a little warmer, the wind a little tamer and the dawn not so far away.

If I have learned anything in my time traveling the world, it is the power of hope. The power of one person — Washington, Lincoln, King, Mandela and even a young girl from Pakistan, Malala — one person can change the world by giving people hope.

So, if you want to change the world, start singing when you're up to your neck in mud.

Finally, in SEAL training there is a bell. A brass bell that hangs in the center of the compound for all the students to see. All you have to do to quit is ring the bell.

Ring the bell and you no longer have to wake up at 5 o'clock. Ring the bell and you no longer have to do the freezing cold swims. Ring the bell and you no longer have to do the runs, the obstacle course, the PT — and you no longer have to endure the hardships of training. Just ring the bell.

If you want to change the world don't ever, ever ring the bell.

To the graduating class of 2014, you are moments away from graduating. Moments away from beginning your journey through life. Moments away from starting to change the world — for the better. It will not be easy.

But, YOU are the class of 2014, the class that can affect the lives of 800 million people in the next century.

Start each day with a task completed. Find someone to help you through life. Respect everyone.

Know that life is not fair and that you will fail often. But if take you take some risks, step up when the times are toughest, face down the bullies, lift up the downtrodden and never, ever give up — if you do these things, then the next generation and the generations that follow will live in a world far better than the one we have today.

And what started here will indeed have changed the world — for the better.

Thank you very much. Hook 'em horns.


----------



## racoon4 (May 31, 2022)

what's the point of making my bed if no bitches will come over?


----------



## Deleted member 1990 (May 31, 2022)

Just be confident bro


----------



## Lars (May 31, 2022)

racoon4 said:


> what's the point of making my bed if no bitches will come over?


because you start making a routine, by completing making your bed you acomplished something, from there you do other things like brushing your teeth and getting ready, if you get in a good routine, focussing on looks and money and maybe even fame, by making your bed first it is a good step in the right direction so soon, you have some bitches that come over brother


----------



## incel194012940 (May 31, 2022)

Lars said:


> because you start making a routine, by completing making your bed you acomplished something, from there you do other things like brushing your teeth and getting ready, if you get in a good routine, focussing on looks and money and maybe even fame, by making your bed first it is a good step in the right direction so soon, you have some bitches that come over brother


Legit I was coping with half a dozen pills a day before I realized the biggest energy boost was consistent and early high qual sleep and morning exercise


----------



## Lars (May 31, 2022)

racoon4 said:


> what's the point of making my bed if no bitches will come over?


the foundation from succes is mindset. and alot of people here have a negative mindset, you need to be the biggest fan of yourself


----------



## Lars (May 31, 2022)

incel194012940 said:


> Legit I was coping with half a dozen pills a day before I realized the biggest energy boost was consistent and early high qual sleep and morning exercise


same brother


----------



## playboicarti (May 31, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## zerotohero (May 31, 2022)

TLDR


----------



## Lars (May 31, 2022)

zerotohero said:


> TLDR


make up your bed first thing in the morning to start getting motivate to exactly do things, if you want to change the world, make your fucking bed first


----------



## zerotohero (May 31, 2022)

Lars said:


> make up your bed first thing in the morning to start getting motivate to exactly do things, if you want to change the world, make your fucking bed first


Thank you for the summary, Larsanova. Mirin your ascension.


----------



## Growth Plate (May 31, 2022)

i sleep on the floor for skull optimization etc


----------



## Deleted member 19896 (May 31, 2022)

This much build up for a 30 second task

There you go i made my bed now how do i change the would?


----------



## Tenshi (May 31, 2022)

bro i won't lie to you
I ain't gonna read all that


----------



## Kingcel32 (May 31, 2022)

Ambrose said:


> This much build up for a 30 second task
> 
> There you go i made my bed now how do i change the would?


Watch the rest of the video, it is honestly one of the most helpful videos out there


----------



## zv1212 (Jun 1, 2022)

Lars said:


> TLDR: m*ake up your bed first thing in the morning to start getting motivate to exactly do things, if you want to change the world, or yourself make your fucking bed first *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imagine being this old and still using an incel website, ova


----------



## MoggerGaston (Jun 2, 2022)

If you wanna change the world, first you need to slay bitches to make more of yourself


----------



## Ice (Jun 2, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> If you wanna change the world, first you need to slay bitches to make more of yourself


Unironically true


----------



## Britmaxxer (Jun 2, 2022)

lots of small positive changes cumulate into big postiive changes in life. this is very true.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jun 2, 2022)

Mirin bluepill


----------



## Patient A (Jun 2, 2022)

Lars said:


> TLDR: m*ake up your bed first thing in the morning to start getting motivate to exactly do things, if you want to change the world, or yourself make your fucking bed first *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2 much copypasta 4 me 2 read


----------



## Lars (Jun 2, 2022)

Patient A said:


> 2 much copypasta 4 me 2 read


Just read the TLDR and watch the video for 2 min


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Jun 2, 2022)

my day begins and ends with making my bed


----------



## Patient A (Jun 2, 2022)

Lars said:


> Just read the TLDR and watch the video for 2 min


I assumed this was Jordan Peterson as he said the same thing about making your bed but this guy words it better.


----------



## Patient A (Jun 2, 2022)

I don’t even have the motivation to leave my bed and go to the toilet to take a shit so this is an advanced tutorial for me. I usually just shit where i sleep it’s more convenient than doing tasks. It honestly isn’t that bad once the shit rubs into the sheets and you start sweating from the heat cos you are too far away from the thermostat. It’s almost like having ultra soft silky bed sheets when you are covered in shit-piss-sweat slime. Also regulates temperature. It’s quite nice. Being lazy pays off. Imagine how much normies waste on comfy bed sheets lmao if only they knew


----------



## heightface (Jun 2, 2022)

Stopping@Nothing19 said:


> my day begins and ends with making my bed


Don’t make your bed and your day might begin tbh


----------



## Patient A (Jun 2, 2022)

Stopping@Nothing19 said:


> my day begins and ends with making my bed


NEET moment


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Jun 3, 2022)

heightface said:


> Don’t make your bed and your day might begin tbh


high iq


Patient A said:


> NEET moment


tbh but not for much longer sadly


----------



## Deleted member 19548 (Jun 4, 2022)

i think the same is true of shaving in the morning i shave everyday and when i don’t it throws my day off and i become rotter


----------



## Amexmaxx (Jun 4, 2022)

Plebs make their own bed. Patricians have someone do it for them.


----------



## UglyGod360 (Jun 5, 2022)

i've been doing this for a week, and i still feel like ldaring all day


----------



## Meteor21 (Jun 5, 2022)

That's retarded. I want my bed to air out. 

Brush your teeth and wash your face, shower, workout, have a job. There, there's your discipline.

Motherfuckers come up with the dumbest, most counter-intuitive shit I've ever seen and act like it's a negative reflection on you if you don't conform to it. Eat my fucking ass.


----------



## UglyGod360 (Jun 5, 2022)

This shit might be bogus. I've been doing this for 5 days and I'm still lazy and unmotivated.


----------



## Crusile (Jun 6, 2022)

Lars said:


> TLDR: m*ake up your bed first thing in the morning to start getting motivate to exactly do things, if you want to change the world, or yourself make your fucking bed first *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kill urself I never make my bed and I have 99th percnetile consciousness


----------



## Lars (Jun 6, 2022)

Crusile said:


> kill urself I never make my bed and I have 99th percnetile consciousness


okay sorry homie i am getting the rope


----------



## Lihito (Jun 8, 2022)

I thought face Mask comes first

You know , the one that Bateman used in American psycho


----------



## Edgar (Jun 11, 2022)

Look at how they made fun of the short guys, despite outperforming the tall guys they were ridiculed for "compensating". Brutal


----------



## phudaaaa (Jun 15, 2022)

i want an aboriginal gf who will make my bed for me and i may make hers if im feeling benevolent


----------



## ALP (Jun 16, 2022)

There is no bed for my face


----------



## MewMaxxing (Jun 20, 2022)

Lars said:


> TLDR: m*ake up your bed first thing in the morning to start getting motivate to exactly do things, if you want to change the world, or yourself make your fucking bed first *
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Mattress expert reveals why you shouldn't make your bed first-thing in the morning


We've been making our bed wrong this whole time




www.idealhome.co.uk


----------



## Deleted member 19551 (Jun 30, 2022)

The first thing I do in the morning is fuck your whore mother


----------



## JBcollector (Jul 1, 2022)

Meanwhile what normies do first thing in the morning


Spoiler: Good morning


----------



## Patient A (Jul 1, 2022)

fuck your blue pilled thread


----------



## Lars (Jul 5, 2022)

Patient A said:


> fuck your blue pilled thread


discipline and motivation is where it all starts also in looksmaxxing so muhh bluepilled.


----------



## Lars (Jul 5, 2022)

JBcollector said:


> Meanwhile what normies do first thing in the morning
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Good morning
> ...


i am normies


----------



## Lars (Jul 5, 2022)

GypsyEyes said:


> The first thing I do in the morning is fuck your whore mother


oh nice finally someone that disappoints my mother more than me🥰


----------



## Deleted member 19551 (Jul 5, 2022)

Lars said:


> oh nice finally someone that disappoints my mother more than me🥰


she had to pass your giga chad huge skull through her pussy, not my fault she couldn't feel my micro dick


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 5, 2022)

Good advice. Puts you into momentum so you don't procrastinate. I would also recommend praying afterwards.


----------



## JBcollector (Jul 5, 2022)

Lars said:


> i am normies


Die


----------



## Ekil73_YT (Jul 5, 2022)

Cope, i see it as a waste of time preventing me from operating my computer to engage with looksmax org


----------



## comfortably dumb (Jul 5, 2022)

been doing this since forever

but the message here is obviously deeper


----------



## OverSinceBirth (Jul 19, 2022)

Not a single photon.


----------



## thatrussianguy (Jul 29, 2022)

The first thing in the morning I need to do is making your mom happy


----------

